# Gaggia Classic Arrives S/H Leaking Through Casing - Is this Normal?



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

After reading on this forum have purchased Gaggia Classic secondhand described as working perfectly.

When button pressed water seeps through upper casing, not shower head. Am I doing something wrong? Is machine faulty?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Poots said:


> After reading on this forum have purchased Gaggia Classic secondhand described as working perfectly.
> 
> When button pressed water seeps through upper casing, not shower head. Am I doing something wrong? Is machine faulty?
> 
> Thanks for help.


Which side of the casing is it leaking through? Can you open the top and have a look in?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Poots

Sounds like it has a fault

If there is no water from the shower head but some in the casing then I'd be very reluctant to even turn it on

Return for a refund if you have the opportunity


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, Neil and Glen, for the prompt replies.

Definitely nothing in the showerhead, but plenty flowing from the upper casing.

Seem to be leaking everywhere, including both sides at front, and in sufficient quantity to need to be mopped up.

I'm reluctant to open it up and interfere with it as I still have the option to return for refund.

Could there have been water in the pipes in transit that might have frozen overnight in Royal Mail depot and cracked somewhere, or is it likely it was already faulty when sent out?

Thanks,

A P


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing should leak from within the casing.

Return for a refund


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

Glenn,

I think this may be the best approach. Thanks for your interest.

Andrew


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Good call Glenn. Return the thing.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

I should have said that this was purchased on eBay before I had browsed this forum adequately. Lesson well learnt. BUYER BEWARE. Where should I go from here?


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

I also wanted to add that I'd be interested in hearing of other forum members' experiences in buying from the same source?

Andrew


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Poots said:


> I also wanted to add that I'd be interested in hearing of other forum members' experiences in buying from the same source?
> 
> Andrew


BY the same source do you mean ebay? or a particular seller.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, generally on eBay. Is it hit or miss?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty much yes, if you're lucky enough to spot a machine that has had the Rancilio wand already fitted the chances are it's an enthusiast selling and the machine will most likely have been properly looked after, your best bet is to keep an eye out on the forums and maybe pm forum member gaggiamanualservice as he frequently has refurbed Classics for sale, although most don't come with the Silvia wand mod which if you make any milk based drinks is pretty much a necessity on a Classic. That said fitting a Silvia wand is very easy and shouldn't take more than 5 minutes.


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Could well be leaking from boiler gasket... (right at bottom, inside) easy-ish and cheap to fix (4x hex nuts and new gasket).

Worst case is probably a cracked boiler (near bottom).

Either of those could produce leak from any side.

On my old classic the steam valve started leaking (right hand side of machine as you look at from the front). Around £30 to replace that part... 2x hex nuts and a screw fit copper tube to undo to take that off if I remember right. (That part can't be cleaned / serviced without permanaently modding)

Easiest way to see where it's leaking would be to undo the 2 screws on top and remove top cover. It's pretty simple and straight forward inside. Take pics before you remove any wires (push fit connections) so you know which goes where - they're all colour coded).

Whatever you do though, don't stick your hands in there when it's plugged in! I don't need to tell you water and electricity are not a good combo!

//EDIT - Just re-read your orignal post. I agree with others... maybe safer not to turn it on. Sounds like its leaking a lot. Have you taken the top off? May a loose, split or disconnected hose?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a thought but you do have 2 tubes going into the water container do you


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, two tubes going into the water, which I presume is how it should be?

Having taken the lid off and watched closely it looks to me more like the boiler is cracked that a leaking gasket. The water seems to seep through at the bottom of the cube and above the lip or base to which this is joined. If that makes sense. I'm not sure that I'm competent to take the machine apart on my own, so I may have to wait and have someone service it for me. I'm in Belfast.

Thanks everyone for help and suggestions.

Andrew


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you not just return it and it's covered by eBay?

If not have you a video clip of the leak. From what others are saying it could be dangerous switching it on.


----------



## StevieD (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Andrew - I've just taken a classic apart to resolve a similar problem (parts should be here tomorrow), I'm on the Ards penisula if you wish to see it - bring yours down for a look?

Steve


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

StevieD said:


> Hi Andrew - I've just taken a classic apart to resolve a similar problem (parts should be here tomorrow), I'm on the Ards penisula if you wish to see it - bring yours down for a look?
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve and others, for offers of help. As a newbie I have found both the information on the forum and the offers of help in public and private very helpful.

Thanks again, everyone, and I'll keep you posted if there are any developments.

Andrew


----------

